# Lmao



## SadSavage1 (Sep 28, 2019)

From Discover on Google https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xR25izGfrmQ

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Sep 29, 2019)

That one was actually funny.


----------



## Swiper (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## solidassears (Sep 30, 2019)

Swiper said:


>



That would be fantastic!


----------



## tom jones (Sep 30, 2019)

trump is a pig, he belongs in jail..


----------



## Swiper (Sep 30, 2019)

What?s the crime he committed?


----------



## solidassears (Oct 1, 2019)

Swiper said:


> What?s the crime he committed?



He's draining the swamp, exposing democrat party corruption so he has to be removed and jailed!


----------



## ordawg1 (Oct 1, 2019)

He will easily win the next election - is why dems are after him -OD


----------



## Arnold (Oct 1, 2019)

Swiper said:


> What?s the crime he committed?



Exactly and Libtards have no answer to that.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Oct 5, 2019)

Swiper said:


> What?s the crime he committed?


Being Trump

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Oct 5, 2019)

ordawg1 said:


> He will easily win the next election - is why dems are after him -OD


We'll see?if you support a racist criminal.Twitter in Chief can't speak for himself always hiding behind social media,no huevo's! Oh don't get me started on  Moscow bitch

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Oct 6, 2019)

solidassears said:


> He's draining the swamp, exposing democrat party corruption so he has to be removed and jailed!


You need to be jailed for being irrelevant 


Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## HFO3 (Oct 6, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> We'll see?if you support a racist criminal.Twitter in Chief can't speak for himself always hiding behind social media,no huevo's! Oh don't get me started on Moscow bitch
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk




fun facts: Trump gives the press more access for interviews than obama did. Trump calls them out on their BS, that makes national headlines several times a day. Adam Schiff and Robert Mueller had 2.5 years to prove Russian interference was Trump's fault, they failed to do that, I'll tell you why....because it didn't happen.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 6, 2019)

tom jones said:


> trump is a pig, he belongs in jail..



For what crime, he hurt your feelings with a Tweet?


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 6, 2019)

tom jones said:


> trump is a pig, he belongs in jail..



For what crime?  Can you state one, substantiated crime that is based on fact and evidence?


----------



## ordawg1 (Oct 6, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> For what crime?  Can you state one, substantiated crime that is based on fact and evidence?



They cant and they wont give us anything solid - just more name calling -OD


----------



## REHH (Oct 7, 2019)

Lol


----------



## SadSavage1 (Oct 26, 2019)

Look the only reason I don't like Trump is cause of his mouth, I don't care about whether he's a republican or Democrat I give's a fuck. You can tell he comes from a rich background because he is immature and throws fit's like a 2yr old who whines for candy. He's unprofessional and needs to get slapped with a reality check. And the only people who follow him are spoiled rich guys like him who hide behind there  keyboard and use there money as power. But in person there just scared straight weak people.

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Oct 26, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> For what crime?  Can you state one, substantiated crime that is based on fact and evidence?


Agghhh I don't know maybe that call to the Ukraine president!

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Oct 26, 2019)

HFO3 said:


> fun facts: Trump gives the press more access for interviews than obama did. Trump calls them out on their BS, that makes national headlines several times a day. Adam Schiff and Robert Mueller had 2.5 years to prove Russian interference was Trump's fault, they failed to do that, I'll tell you why....because it didn't happen.


Fun fact: Trump can gfh

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## tom jones (Oct 27, 2019)

ordawg1 said:


> They cant and they wont give us anything solid - just more name calling -OD



obstruction of justice ?    and who's calling you names ??    you making shit up ???     typical trumper bullshit  !!


----------



## SadSavage1 (Oct 27, 2019)

Prince said:


> For what crime, he hurt your feelings with a Tweet?


Prince is this site turning into 8chan?

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## macedog24 (Oct 27, 2019)

You know what we're going to do brother!!!.were gonna build a wall up to the sky!! We're going to keep this economy booming and keep this country Great in 2020!! OOHHHH!!YEEEAAAA!!!BROTHER!!!!!!!


----------



## SadSavage1 (Oct 27, 2019)

macedog24 said:


> You know what we're going to do brother!!!.were gonna build a wall up to the sky!! We're going to keep this economy booming and keep this country Great in 2020!! OOHHHH!!YEEEAAAA!!!BROTHER!!!!!!!


LMAO when was this country not great?

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Oct 27, 2019)

macedog24 said:


> You know what we're going to do brother!!!.were gonna build a wall up to the sky!! We're going to keep this economy booming and keep this country Great in 2020!! OOHHHH!!YEEEAAAA!!!BROTHER!!!!!!!




Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 27, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Agghhh I don't know maybe that call to the Ukraine president!
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



Nothing illegal there.  Try again.


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 27, 2019)

tom jones said:


> obstruction of justice ?    and who's calling you names ??    you making shit up ???     typical trumper bullshit  !!



There would have to be a crime for there to be obstruction of justice.  Try again.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Oct 27, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> Nothing illegal there.  Try again.


Nothing illegal about trying to get dirt on an opponent to better his chances in 2020? Withholding military aid so Trump gets what he wants, sounds like quid pro quo to me.lmao if that's not an impeachable offense what is?

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 28, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Nothing illegal about trying to get dirt on an opponent to better his chances in 2020? Withholding military aid so Trump gets what he wants, sounds like quid pro quo to me.lmao if that's not an impeachable offense what is?
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



You still haven't learned anything about the impeachment process, have you?  Any government official can be impeached for anything.  If the democrats don't like the color of Trump's tie on any given day they can impeach him for it.  Seriously.  Where it gets serious is when it goes to the senate for trial.  The military aid was already being withheld before that happened.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Nov 2, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> You still haven't learned anything about the impeachment process, have you?  Any government official can be impeached for anything.  If the democrats don't like the color of Trump's tie on any given day they can impeach him for it.  Seriously.  Where it gets serious is when it goes to the senate for trial.  The military aid was already being withheld before that happened.


Look brother I've learned enough about government to know:you want me to name the 3 branches of government?I took economics and government in highschool, legislative, judicial, and executive, what branch hasn't your president broken?

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Nov 2, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> You still haven't learned anything about the impeachment process, have you?  Any government official can be impeached for anything.  If the democrats don't like the color of Trump's tie on any given day they can impeach him for it.  Seriously.  Where it gets serious is when it goes to the senate for trial.  The military aid was already being withheld before that happened.


Yes, but who control's the Senate? Democrats or Republicans? Moscow Mitch?

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## chubster (Nov 2, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Look brother I've learned enough about government to know:you want me to name the 3 branches of government?I took economics and government in highschool, legislative, judicial, and executive, what branch hasn't your president broken?
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



Trump defenders will always put 'party before country' , it's a very sad state of affairs.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Nov 2, 2019)

chubster said:


> Trump defenders will always put 'party before country' , it's a very sad state of affairs.


Yes it is brother 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Nov 3, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> You still haven't learned anything about the impeachment process, have you?  Any government official can be impeached for anything.  If the democrats don't like the color of Trump's tie on any given day they can impeach him for it.  Seriously.  Where it gets serious is when it goes to the senate for trial.  The military aid was already being withheld before that happened.


Look Zaphod: I really don't care about the impeachment process!!All I know is Clinton got impeached for getting skull from an intern.. Somehow Trump sleeps with pornstar's,obstructs justice,incites violence against us Hispanics, constantly lies,is a fuckin bully, but yet can't take what he dishes out, fuckin cry baby!! Always trying to compare himself to Obama,guess what? Trump will never fill Obama's shoe's!!Trump build your own legacy instead of riding Obama's coattails and with that I'm out Fuck Trump 2020 oh and btw did that hurricane hit Alabama?

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Nov 3, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Look Zaphod: I really don't care about the impeachment process!!All I know is Clinton got impeached for getting skull from an intern.. Somehow Trump sleeps with pornstar's,obstructs justice,incites violence against us Hispanics, constantly lies,is a fuckin bully, but yet can't take what he dishes out, fuckin cry baby!! Always trying to compare himself to Obama,guess what? Trump will never fill Obama's shoe's!!Trump build your own legacy instead of riding Obama's coattails and with that I'm out Fuck Trump 2020 oh and btw did that hurricane hit Alabama?
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


Oklahoma I meant 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Nov 3, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Oklahoma I meant
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


Also Trump has this big thing about immigrants hmmmm he should start with his wife Melania, she is not a U.S. citizen LMAO Trump's parents were from Germany what a fuckin hypocrite!! I could fill you in more about his dad if you wish?

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Nov 3, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Also Trump has this big thing about immigrants hmmmm he should start with his wife Melania, she is not a U.S. citizen LMAO Trump's parents were from Germany what a fuckin hypocrite!! I could fill you in more about his dad if you wish?
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



(accidentally hit the ?thank? button)

you?re confused about immigrants and illegal immigrants.


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 3, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Also Trump has this big thing about immigrants hmmmm he should start with his wife Melania, she is not a U.S. citizen LMAO Trump's parents were from Germany what a fuckin hypocrite!! I could fill you in more about his dad if you wish?
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



You fail to make the distinction.  Trump has no problem with legal immigrants, neither do most people.  The problem is with the illegal immigrants.


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 3, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Look Zaphod: I really don't care about the impeachment process!!All I know is Clinton got impeached for getting skull from an intern.. Somehow Trump sleeps with pornstar's,obstructs justice,incites violence against us Hispanics, constantly lies,is a fuckin bully, but yet can't take what he dishes out, fuckin cry baby!! Always trying to compare himself to Obama,guess what? Trump will never fill Obama's shoe's!!Trump build your own legacy instead of riding Obama's coattails and with that I'm out Fuck Trump 2020 oh and btw did that hurricane hit Alabama?
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



Clinton was not impeached for a blow job, he was impeached for lying about it.  Since day one Trump has been returning the attacks on him by liberals.  Don't attack him and he won't attack you.  Liberals want a one-way street when it comes to any and all attacks on someone.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Nov 3, 2019)

chubster said:


> Trump defenders will always put 'party before country' , it's a very sad state of affairs.


Welcome back charley.  The never ending circle goes on.


----------



## chubster (Nov 3, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> Clinton was not impeached for a blow job, he was impeached for lying about it.  Since day one Trump has been returning the attacks on him by liberals.  Don't attack him and he won't attack you.  Liberals want a one-way street when it comes to any and all attacks on someone.



Fact CheckerAnalysis


[h=1]President Trump has made 12,019 false or misleading claims over 928 days[/h]
​


----------



## solidassears (Nov 4, 2019)

chubster said:


> Fact CheckerAnalysis
> 
> 
> *President Trump has made 12,019 false or misleading claims over 928 days
> ...




Fact check... name the three that had serious consequences to the people of the United States.  You know something like If you like your doctor you can keep your doctor or you will save $2500.00 a year on health care insurance costs with Obama Care.. Can't wait to hear these serious false or misleading claims..


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 4, 2019)

chubster said:


> Fact CheckerAnalysis
> 
> 
> [h=1]President Trump has made 12,019 false or misleading claims over 928 days[/h]
> ​



Big deal.  A liberal isn't in the White House.  That's all that matters.


----------



## HFO3 (Nov 5, 2019)

Fun facts!


https://apnews.com/a18021c61d964b0a94555b208ae7ebe7


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdent95 (Nov 5, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> You fail to make the distinction.  Trump has no problem with legal immigrants, neither do most people.  The problem is with the illegal immigrants.



Actually not quite. He put forth statutes to stop chain migration, ie. family members.... right after Melania?s parents chain migrated to the US after he became president.


----------



## solidassears (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## HFO3 (Nov 6, 2019)

rdent95 said:


> Actually not quite. He put forth statutes to stop chain migration, ie. family members.... right after Melania?s parents chain migrated to the US after he became president.



He hated chain migration, not a secret at all. Nor is it a secret his wife?s family legally migrated according to law. What?s your point? Should here parents not have used the then law to their advantage? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 9, 2019)

rdent95 said:


> Actually not quite. He put forth statutes to stop chain migration, ie. family members.... right after Melania?s parents chain migrated to the US after he became president.



Her parents came to the US in 2007, and after meeting the requirements to become citizens did so in 2018.  Trump wasn't president in 2007.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Nov 9, 2019)

Swiper said:


> (accidentally hit the ?thank? button)
> 
> you?re confused about immigrants and illegal immigrants.


Fill me in swiper please!

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Nov 9, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> Clinton was not impeached for a blow job, he was impeached for lying about it.  Since day one Trump has been returning the attacks on him by liberals.  Don't attack him and he won't attack you.  Liberals want a one-way street when it comes to any and all attacks on someone.


So Trump hasn't lied in his presidency? 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Nov 9, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> So Trump hasn't lied in his presidency?
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


Btw I'm not a liberal 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Nov 9, 2019)

TripleOvertime said:


> Welcome back charley.  The never ending circle goes on.


Yes because we all have the right to Express ourselves,see me and Charly are not brown noser's or sheep baabaah like you 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Nov 10, 2019)

Swiper said:


> (accidentally hit the ?thank? button)
> 
> you?re confused about immigrants and illegal immigrants.


So let me get this straight when you anglo's first arrived to my land you were legal immigrants? You're all illegal immigrants unless you have native blood, fuckin hypocrite's

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Nov 10, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> Clinton was not impeached for a blow job, he was impeached for lying about it.  Since day one Trump has been returning the attacks on him by liberals.  Don't attack him and he won't attack you.  Liberals want a one-way street when it comes to any and all attacks on someone.


Wow he got impeached for lying ok.. But every other word that Trump speaks is a lie. Starting with winning the election he had the Russians mess with the votes.. But stay riding with a brown nose from being stuck in Trump's ass it's starting to be a good look on you.. Peace out..

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Nov 10, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> So let me get this straight when you anglo's first arrived to my land you were legal immigrants? You're all illegal immigrants unless you have native blood, fuckin hypocrite's
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


I know my ancestors welcomed you anglo's with open arms ..learn your history and not the one they teach you in school  

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Nov 10, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> You fail to make the distinction.  Trump has no problem with legal immigrants, neither do most people.  The problem is with the illegal immigrants.


Fill me in about a legal or illegal immigrant,since I don't know much about it? I'm a native so please explain Zaphod?

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Nov 10, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> So let me get this straight when you anglo's first arrived to my land you were legal immigrants? You're all illegal immigrants unless you have native blood, fuckin hypocrite's
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



damn it did it again! no thanks! 


so let me get this straight you don?t understand the difference between illegal and legal immigrants?  lmao


----------



## Gibbs1 (Nov 10, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> So let me get this straight when you anglo's first arrived to my land you were legal immigrants? You're all illegal immigrants unless you have native blood, fuckin hypocrite's
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


Which tribe? What land was yours? Did you always have that land or did you y'all kill off another tribe to take that land? Trace it back or you're a fucking hypocrite as you put it. Acting like all native Americans were one tribe and together is ridiculous. Thats like saying any country in Europe was Hitler's nazis. You may find that the land your tribe had belonged to another tribe who was slaughtered by yours. I cant even laugh when I see this retarded shit. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## chubster (Nov 10, 2019)

Gibbs1 said:


> Which tribe? What land was yours? Did you always have that land or did you y'all kill off another tribe to take that land? Trace it back or you're a fucking hypocrite as you put it. Acting like all native Americans were one tribe and together is ridiculous. Thats like saying any country in Europe was Hitler's nazis. You may find that the land your tribe had belonged to another tribe who was slaughtered by yours. I cant even laugh when I see this retarded shit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk



do you always have to be an ASSHOLE.... ??


----------



## Gibbs1 (Nov 10, 2019)

chubster said:


> do you always have to be an ASSHOLE.... ??


Lol. Facts hurt. :sad:

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 10, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> So Trump hasn't lied in his presidency?
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



You're really that dense, aren't you?  Clinton lied under oath to Congress.  Trump has lied but not under oath to Congress.


----------



## samgraves82 (Nov 10, 2019)

What did I fall into?!

bumpman82@protonmail.com for a list 
 h-as.pharma@tutamail to order


----------



## solidassears (Nov 11, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> You're really that dense, aren't you?  Clinton lied under oath to Congress.  Trump has lied but not under oath to Congress.




That's what is so ignorant about lefties, they don't mind Obama lying about their health care costs or how we need to be nice to the Mullahs in Iran! Those lies really hurt a lot of people and caused a lot of damage. Trump lies, but his lies are pretty much all bragging or exaggerating his own accomplishments. I can't think of anything he has lied about that actually hurt people. The Dems all lie constantly trying to undermine Trump because they have nothing that can compete with they have no plan, no accomplishments unless you look at all the examples of how well they do things; think LA, Chicago, Detroit, San Fran, Seattle etc. those formally great and beautiful cities have devolved into cesspools of human debris. Such a waste.. What I have a hard time with is why the people there keep voting in these morons and idiots?


----------



## Sherk (Nov 11, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> So let me get this straight when you anglo's first arrived to my land you were legal immigrants? You're all illegal immigrants unless you have native blood, fuckin hypocrite's
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



I?m also half Native American and grew up on a reservation and nothing irritates me more than seeing another native talk about ?we? about the past like you yourself were there. They didn?t come to your land. Also, go get yourself a dna test to find out your ancestry because almost no native Americans today are a full 100%. A lot of rape happened back then and throughout history since, people have been having sex and making babies outside their race. I can bet by your light skin that you are not 100%, therefore you are also part illegal immigrant according to your logic. So you are in fact a hypocrite to your theory.


----------



## Montego (Nov 11, 2019)

Sherk said:


> I?m also half Native American and grew up on a reservation and nothing irritates me more than seeing another native talk about ?we? about the past like you yourself were there. They didn?t come to your land. Also, go get yourself a dna test to find out your ancestry because almost no native Americans today are a full 100%. A lot of rape happened back then and throughout history since, people have been having sex and making babies outside their race. I can bet by your light skin that you are not 100%, therefore you are also part illegal immigrant according to your logic. So you are in fact a hypocrite to your theory.


In your fucking head dress wearing, tomahawk throwing, long bow shooting, bareback riding, fire dancing, kill the white devil face Tonto!


----------



## GarlicChicken (Nov 11, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Fill me in about a legal or illegal immigrant,since I don't know much about it? I'm a native so please explain Zaphod?
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


You need any blankets? I have some special ones for your people


----------



## samgraves82 (Nov 11, 2019)

GarlicChicken said:


> You need any blankets? I have some special ones for your people


BUUUURN!!!!

bumpman82@tutanota.com for a list 
 h-as.pharma@tutamail to order


----------



## Sherk (Nov 12, 2019)

GarlicChicken said:


> You need any blankets? I have some special ones for your people


----------



## kmason80 (Dec 18, 2019)

Trump should just come out publicly and say Oxygen is a great thing, then all of the Lib-Tards will stop breathing air.


----------



## Swiper (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Zaphod (Dec 19, 2019)

They all woke up confused this morning because Trump is still their president.


----------



## Gibbs1 (Dec 21, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> They all woke up confused this morning because Trump is still their president.


It's crazy to me the amount of tweets that said he isnt president anymore. I try not to think little of those with zero understanding how government actually works, but this could have been answered with a simple google search. One doesn't need to pull out a pocket constitution to get the answer to this. 

#stillyourpresident


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## chubster (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## TripleOvertime (Dec 21, 2019)

Hi charley.  Very interesting data you posted.  Can you honestly tell me that you think he will be removed from office?

No piss match!


----------



## chubster (Dec 21, 2019)

Rob always bragged that trump would never be impeached, over and over again...      trump is now impeached

No piss match !

Do you care that there are only 'defenders of trump' posting and that Rob made all the followers of trump mods or super mods ???


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 22, 2019)

chubster said:


> Rob always bragged that trump would never be impeached, over and over again...      trump is now impeached
> 
> No piss match !
> 
> Do you care that there are only 'defenders of trump' posting and that Rob made all the followers of trump mods or super mods ???


Trump isn't going anywhere.. Its all bullshit. And now the senate will have the last say... What a shit show.. So once trump is back at the helm and wins the election again.  Whats next? Dems move out of the country like they said?


----------



## Montego (Dec 22, 2019)

chubster said:


> Rob always bragged that trump would never be impeached, over and over again...      trump is now impeached
> 
> No piss match !
> 
> Do you care that there are only 'defenders of trump' posting and that Rob made all the followers of trump mods or super mods ???


I'm not a trump follower or fan. I don't care to be involved in politics really. 

I watched a lot of the media coverage.

It looked like a witch hunt to me.

Nobody who was directly linked to the call gave any support to the claims.

A guy who heard something from someone who said they heard it from this guy was the base of the entire case if I'm not mistaken.

The guy who was supposedly strong armed even said that's not the case.....i just don't understand I guess.

Trump is an ass sure, but, the democrats turned this into a targeting campaign and weren't going to stop until something, anything, stuck. How many times now have they tried to pin him with something that didn't happen. 

Just my outside view looking in.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Dec 22, 2019)

chubster said:


> Rob always bragged that trump would never be impeached, over and over again...      trump is now impeached
> 
> No piss match !
> 
> Do you care that there are only 'defenders of trump' posting and that Rob made all the followers of trump mods or super mods ???


Charley, you totally avoided my question.

Do you honestly think trump will be removed from office?

As to the mods are all trump supporters... you couldn't be farther from the truth.


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 22, 2019)

chubster said:


> Rob always bragged that trump would never be impeached, over and over again...      trump is now impeached
> 
> No piss match !
> 
> Do you care that there are only 'defenders of trump' posting and that Rob made all the followers of trump mods or super mods ???



The House has a limited amount of time to send articles of impeachment to the senate to complete the impeachment process.  Technically he's not impeached.  Should the House do so it will take a 2/3 super majority vote in the senate to convict and remove him from office.  Saying Trump is impeached is essentially meaningless at this point.


----------



## solidassears (Dec 22, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> The House has a limited amount of time to send articles of impeachment to the senate to complete the impeachment process.  Technically he's not impeached.  Should the House do so it will take a 2/3 super majority vote in the senate to convict and remove him from office.  Saying Trump is impeached is essentially meaningless at this point.



Impeachment was only included in our founding document with the strict caveat that it had to be that the President was actually guilty of a High Crime or Misdemeanor, a real and actual crime. The founding fathers were worried about this and feared that at some future time, this could be used as a political tool to try and damage to remove someone duly elected because one party or the other disagreed or didn't like the President. This is what the UK has a parliament who can get rid of any Prime Minister for political purposes and they did not want that. But now we have the totally corrupt and dishonest Democrat Party who has actually done what our Founders feared. The Democrat party is anti American, anti free market, socialists / communist party and they hate Donald J Trump because he is showing the people just how useless the Democrats are. They know they can't beat him in ideas or policies their only chance now is to try and smear and damage him. And at this they have failed and continue to fail the same as their partners in crime the Fake News Media.


----------



## chubster (Dec 22, 2019)

TripleOvertime said:


> Charley, you totally avoided my question.
> 
> Do you honestly think trump will be removed from office?
> 
> As to the mods are all trump supporters... you couldn't be farther from the truth.



NO !!!   trump will not be removed... OK ???       if all are not trump supporters, why are there none here ??    Rob puts guys as Mods who he knows will back up his every lie...   it's a republican thing..   anyway, not one of my 'old friends' spoke out or stood up for me when I got banned for voicing an opinion not in line with the 'trump mind set'...


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 23, 2019)

chubster said:


> NO !!!   trump will not be removed... OK ???       if all are not trump supporters, why are there none here ??    Rob puts guys as Mods who he knows will back up his every lie...   it's a republican thing..   anyway, not one of my 'old friends' spoke out or stood up for me when I got banned for voicing an opinion not in line with the 'trump mind set'...



Probably because you kept beating it day in and day out.  We got sick of it.


----------



## HFO3 (Dec 23, 2019)

You lack or just choose not use the basic communication skills needs to have a civil and half ass reasonable conversation when you talk about trump, Republicans, Christians, white people, black, yellow and or brown people for that matter... all your posts are centered on  ?my way is right, you?re wrong, racist and a sheep, if you?re don?t agree with me... that?s the perception everyone gets because that?s exactly what you post, then if that not stupid enough, you are a senior citizen keyboard warrior and likely a white one at that ... it?s not to late to change tour ways....  do you see a thing wrong with that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chubster (Dec 24, 2019)

HFO3 said:


> You lack or just choose not use the basic communication skills needs to have a civil and half ass reasonable conversation when you talk about trump, Republicans, Christians, white people, black, yellow and or brown people for that matter... all your posts are centered on  ?my way is right, you?re wrong, racist and a sheep, if you?re don?t agree with me... that?s the perception everyone gets because that?s exactly what you post, then if that not stupid enough, you are a senior citizen keyboard warrior and likely a white one at that ... it?s not to late to change tour ways....  do you see a thing wrong with that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Fuck Off ?  you are a follower...  I write what I feel, you write for 'group approval' ..   very weak ..


----------



## chubster (Dec 24, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> Probably because you kept beating it day in and day out.  We got sick of it.




who is the 'we' you speak of..    you have no loyalty..   you are so Trumpian, you need to control the conversation, then brag about 'standing up for free speech'.. which trumpers don't believe in...


----------



## TripleOvertime (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry christmas chubster.


----------



## chubster (Dec 25, 2019)

TripleOvertime said:


> Merry christmas chubster.



thx T.O.   .. Merry Xmas


----------



## HFO3 (Dec 25, 2019)

chubster said:


> Fuck Off ?  I write what I feel, never the truth ..



So true  You write what you ?feel ? like a good little sheep geezer boy  never thinking and no facts involved .... ur all Feeel! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 26, 2019)

chubster said:


> who is the 'we' you speak of..    you have no loyalty..   you are so Trumpian, you need to control the conversation, then brag about 'standing up for free speech'.. which trumpers don't believe in...



Those are your shoes, buddy.  Even with your overboard ranting I still think you're a good guy and consider you a friend.  Your attempts at insults not withstanding.  I suppose three years past the election you've spent so much time raving about Trump you may as well keep picking at that scab.  So you have yourself a nice day and I hope you are able to find some peace for whatever it is you're going through.


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 26, 2019)

You want to speak of loyalty?  I still consider you my friend and you've chosen to throw that aside simply because I don't agree with you politically.  How's that for loyalty.  Speaks more about your loyalty, or its lack, than it does mine.


----------



## Montego (Dec 27, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> You want to speak of loyalty?  I still consider you my friend and you've chosen to throw that aside simply because I don't agree with you politically.  How's that for loyalty.  Speaks more about your loyalty, or its lack, than it does mine.


Bang


----------



## sadsavage (Apr 2, 2021)

Montego said:


> Bang


So what happened?lol

Sent from my moto g power (2021) using Tapatalk


----------



## sadsavage (Apr 2, 2021)

Zaphod said:


> You want to speak of loyalty?  I still consider you my friend and you've chosen to throw that aside simply because I don't agree with you politically.  How's that for loyalty.  Speaks more about your loyalty, or its lack, than it does mine.


So what happened? lmao

Sent from my moto g power (2021) using Tapatalk


----------



## sadsavage (Apr 2, 2021)

HFO3 said:


> So true  You write what you �feel � like a good little sheep geezer boy  never thinking and no facts involved .... ur all Feeel!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So what happened? Lmao

Sent from my moto g power (2021) using Tapatalk


----------

